
Ask HN: Would it be possible to create a deep learning-powered music visualizer? - ilaksh
Maybe you could train it on a bunch of music videos or album covers or something.<p>Possibly it would not be real-time but rather you would have to generate the visualization ahead of time.
======
WikiPaperGuy
Do it.

